# Nice R5 review from wedding photographer perspective



## Bdbtoys (Aug 15, 2020)

For the reviews I seen recently, I really like this one. Not a spec readout... and just real experiences.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 15, 2020)

My take away, it's one of the most awesome--maybe *the* most awesome--stills camera ever.

No wonder Sony is out to destroy it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 15, 2020)

Funnily enough I finished watching this about an hour ago, I've been following Vanessa Joy for a while and really liked her 1DX III review. I was disappointed Canon only gave her the R6 for the official release videos, the R5 is an absolute natural for her and she clearly knows how to use a camera but still has a decent bit of humility.

Her R5 was the single review I was looking forwards to the most, she didn't disappoint and her impressions of the AF relative to her daily 1 series were want I most wanted to hear about.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 15, 2020)

SteveC said:


> My take away, it's one of the most awesome--maybe *the* most awesome--stills camera ever.
> 
> No wonder Sony is out to destroy it.



Basically, her impression was... I'm using this, unless it's pouring out then I'll use the 1.

But she said honestly...she can't compare to Sony/Nikon... since she doesn't use them.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Funnily enough I finished watching this about an hour ago, I've been following Vanessa Joy for a while and really liked her 1DX III review. I was disappointed Canon only gave her the R6 for the official release videos, the R5 is an absolute natural for her and she clearly knows how to use a camera but still has a decent bit of humility.
> 
> Her R5 was the single review I was looking forwards to the most, she didn't disappoint and her impressions of the AF relative to her daily 1 series were want I most wanted to hear about.



Saw that one too... was hoping to get more of the 28-70 f2 impressions w/ the R5.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 15, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Saw that one too... was hoping to get more of the 28-70 f2 impressions w/ the R5.


She seems to be putting out a good amount of videos and even though she is a Canon EOL I have faith in her experience, photography, and enthusiasm and don't take her videos as infomercials. She did do a video on the 28-70 but it was on the R6, she liked the lens but it didn't really fit her style and she did say it was very heavy, but you probably saw that one too!


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 15, 2020)

Such a nice review of the camera used in the real world.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> She seems to be putting out a good amount of videos and even though she is a Canon EOL I have faith in her experience, photography, and enthusiasm and don't take her videos as infomercials. She did do a video on the 28-70 but it was on the R6, she liked the lens but it didn't really fit her style and she did say it was very heavy, but you probably saw that one too!



Yeah, saw the one with the 28-70 f2 + R6.... was hoping to get an updated one w/ the R5.

I am still using the 24-105 f4 kit lens for that range, and am seriously debating replacing it with the 28-70 f2 vs 24-70 f2.8. With the R, the f2 wasn't really on my radar... but with IBIS, it looks way more attractive. The only thing that would prevent me from getting the f2 is size and weight... but not entirely sure that would really stop me. Always wanted to take up weight lifting again .


----------

